# Vo2max Test



## awhiting (Apr 2, 2008)

Has anyone had to do one...... or more  yet as a requirement for EMS?


----------



## mikie (Apr 3, 2008)

..what is it?


----------



## awhiting (Apr 3, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> ..what is it?



It is a running test (can be cycling too) that tests the maximum O2 saturation into your muscles during peak performance....or something like that. They hook you up to a mask that you have to breath through and an EKG. It's tough! I had to do it for a Volunteer Fire position.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 3, 2008)

*VO2 max *is the maximum volume of oxygen that by the body can consume during intense, whole-body exercise, while breathing air at sea level. This volume is expressed as a rate, either liters per minute (L/min) or millilitres per kg bodyweight per minute (ml/kg/min).   Because oxygen consumption is linearly related to energy expenditure, when we measure oxygen consumption, we are indirectly measuring an individual's maximal capacity to do work aerobically. 

Indepth look at what it is:
http://www.sport-fitness-advisor.com/VO2max.html

Why it is important:
http://firechief.com/health_safety/firefighting_obesityhindered_performance_saturates/
*Obesity-hindered performance saturates fire service*


----------



## awhiting (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah...what he said. It's fun stuff


----------



## awhiting (Apr 3, 2008)

Is it a good idea to taper off running or not run the week before/days before testing?

Aaron


----------



## fit4duty (Apr 3, 2008)

awhiting said:


> Is it a good idea to taper off running or not run the week before/days before testing?
> 
> Aaron



Nope. Just structure your training/milage that week to account for the test. It's just another training day. Treat it as such.


----------

